# For All Florida Smokers



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

We are putting together our 2nd annual South Fl. Gathering.. Here is the link with more info >>  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th/20#post_823055

I should say it's not just for Floridians as others can attend if they would like...

 If you've never been to a gathering or are new to smoking... If you like camping and hanging out with friends...  throwing back a few cold ones while sit'n around the campfire... then this Is a must attend event... 

The knowledge and new friends you gain from an event like this is priceless... Tasting other peoples smokes..  a lil friendly competition..  How could you not attend    So check out the link and sign up and hope to see you there..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 17, 2012)

and another bump


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 11, 2012)

bump


----------

